# Toyota Tacoma - Plow choices?



## Johnstevens (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, Looks like I am going to have to put a plow on my 2005 Tacoma v6 club cab short bed. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am thinking the lighter the better and upgrading the shocks. Live in western Massachusetts. Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know if you could find a dealer to install one but, a Fisher HT would be awesome on a Tacoma.


----------



## Johnstevens (Jul 22, 2014)

mercer_me;1816881 said:


> I don't know if you could find a dealer to install one but, a Fisher HT would be awesome on a Tacoma.


Thanks mercer_me, We do have a local outfit that deals with Fisher.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Johnstevens;1816888 said:


> Thanks mercer_me, We do have a local outfit that deals with Fisher.


If they tell you they will only install a Homesteader on your Tacoma, I would go with a Snow Dogg MD.


----------

